
The Web’s Simplest Weather Forecast - jmorin007
http://mashable.com/2008/11/27/the-webs-simplest-weather-forecast/
======
KevinBongart
It's already on the top page, first rank... and the author is actually
replying in the comments.

~~~
atestu
In other words, dupe.

